# Indian Lake



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Has anyone been catching saugeye from the banks yet. I live approximately 90 minutes away and would like to leave my boat at home and try fishing from the bank. Was there last week with my boat but the wind was blown hard and had no luck catching saugeye.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

arlee13 said:


> Has anyone been catching saugeye from the banks yet. I live approximately 90 minutes away and would like to leave my boat at home and try fishing from the bank. Was there last week with my boat but the wind was blown hard and had no luck catching saugeye.


Man this time of yr u gotta just go. Any given thing could make them eat anygiven day....
Today was exact opposite of yesterday yet fish were caught both days just adjusting to conditions. 
Good luck out there!
Oh an ya im sure there being caught.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm thinking of hitting the lake tomorrow night


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great day bite been going on about a week. 3 trips few hours each over 55 keepers caught and many shorts thrown back. Big Joshy swims 2.75 in solar flare and glow perch also purple flash been smacking them well. Other times pulse blades or Vibes been taking fish as well.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Anyone help with a water temp? Can't find it on the ILWebsite any longer.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was 54 other day


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I think I'm going to hit Indian tomorrow. Gonna leave the boat at home and pound the shoreline. Never been there before but been checking out the odnr map to find some starting points and I think I have a few areas that I want to hit. I'll just see what the wind is doing and go from there.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Haven't reported in a LONG time. Was recently there. Got there about 445 and it was turbulent with a 18 mph wind, which of course is awesome. had trouble using Joshy's cuz of the wind so went with something heavier (vibe) and caught a limit by 630. Caught a second limit by 745. And no I didn't keep 12 fish nor did I fish illegally. The last 4 I caught on a joshy slush when the wind dropped to about 12 mph.

Should add that all but 2 were caught on steady, slow retrieves. The other 2 were caught hopping the vibe.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

can you guys tell me which "vibe" your talking about? thanks too many labeled vibe


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Any certain color on the blade baits? I know Measels in Pulse was good this spring. I'm sure there will be a line Saturday but I'm gonna give it a try from the boat. Got a youngster and his dad going for first time out of a boat. Looking forward to it.

Always willing to share info. Red/Grey Tracker Targa


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

any type of blade bait really. Google Blade bait. Heddon Sonar, Vib'e, pulse blade, johnson silver buddys might be the original I don't know.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> any type of blade bait really. Google Blade bait. Heddon Sonar, Vib'e, pulse blade, johnson silver buddys might be the original I don't know.


Yeah trust me I own them all...even poured ones I use on the Ohio river. Was looking to see if a certain color was working better than another.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Yeah trust me I own them all...even poured ones I use on the Ohio river. Was looking to see if a certain color was working better than another.


Sorry, my post was more in response to the one above yours . My answer to yours would be "colors catch fishermen". Which is why I usually don't reply to those. lol Pick one and throw it. My buddy swore by red, I bought a few, and caught some fish on em. Only red lure I've ever thrown. That's all I got 

Personally I like firetiger, silver, gold, black, orange and clown patterns. For all baits not just vibes.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I was getting them on a gold and green reef runner cikada, it has more vibration than any blade i have used.


----------



## tritonjeff (May 8, 2014)

Any word on crappie?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

odell daniel said:


> I was getting them on a gold and green reef runner cikada, it has more vibration than any blade i have used.


Ah forgot about the Cicada.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Ahhh...The ONLY reef runner product I've ever got to run right out of the box


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I bought a couple of them and they work great, I dont like the hooks though I changed to short shank trebles.


----------



## rwareoutdoors (Apr 29, 2016)

I just stopped by mound wood to see what was happening and there were over a dozen boats in the channel. I was there for 10 min at around 1030am and I saw two fish being pulled in. Saw some pics on facebook from last night too. It appears they are biting


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

There was still a good bite at IL last night. We had to wait them out,only caught 1 fish in the first 3 hours. But after a spot change we popped 3 limits. Probably caught 30 fish total. All fish but 1 came on jerks. They were actually tail walking like bass sometimes.
I will add that we weren't expecting to catch anything at this spot but they were stacked up and hungry. We will be there again tonight, hopefully the warm up won't effect them too much.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

fishslim said:


> Was 54 other day


Thanx Fishslim, the water temp was spot on. 52 last eve, beutiful evening, 5 eaters and 3 typical IL pig craps the couple hours before n after dusk. Man them eyes can really put up a tustle this time of year. Just bumpin bottom with a vibe.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

We had 53.3 temp this morning when we started at 5:45am. Fished until 12:45pm. We struggled all day despite seeing fish caught. Ended up with 12. Tried Joshys in every color and size head with no results. Zero on pulse, zero on Thinfisher, 6 on Vibe, 5 on Captain Jays, 1 on Cicada. Used 3/8 and 1/2 oz with gold/red and fire tiger being best. I think when I left Dream Bridge at 9:15, I counted something like 19 boats. Disappointing day of fishing.


----------



## sumg3711 (Oct 1, 2014)

Fished Indian lake today the bite was a work at it bite .They we're catching them early morning and at dark .Fish being caught all around me at these times but none on my stringer.Good luck out there.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Last night was a tough one. The two areas my buddies and I fished were filled with leaves.we managed 5 keepers between the 3 of us but it was slow... Didn't see too many caught


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

I was up there last night I didn't catch anything and only saw 3 fish all night. Was slow for sure


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Brahmabull71 said:


> We had 53.3 temp this morning when we started at 5:45am. Fished until 12:45pm. We struggled all day despite seeing fish caught. Ended up with 12. Tried Joshys in every color and size head with no results. Zero on pulse, zero on Thinfisher, 6 on Vibe, 5 on Captain Jays, 1 on Cicada. Used 3/8 and 1/2 oz with gold/red and fire tiger being best. I think when I left Dream Bridge at 9:15, I counted something like 19 boats. Disappointing day of fishing.


19 boats at dream bridge and 15 boats in the channel at moundwood, you have to get out when its 70 in late october. I caught 2 keepers and a few 12" ers. that wind was tough.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

odell daniel said:


> 19 boats at dream bridge and 15 boats in the channel at moundwood, you have to get out when its 70 in late october. I caught 2 keepers and a few 12" ers. that wind was tough.


Haha every one we talked to was hyping the dream bridge bite. Herd it was slow for all yesterday. It was for us bank walkers...


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

We fished 3 hours (6:30-9:30am) and caught 1 short. Saw 2-3 others caught in Moundwood. I didn't see the bait or fish in the channel like the previous day.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

We did great Saturday. Sunday was a different story... few fish but hard to get keepers!


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Took Friday off and fished from 7 to 11am. Tried 3 spots and caught 16, lost 7. Most were 18 to 20" with only 1 short and one 16". The best day I've had all fall. Probably because I didn't want to keep any. Went up Sunday and water temp was up 5 degrees. Fished the same amount of time but hit 5 spots and caught 1 eye and one white bass. I also did not see any shad on Sunday, but say plenty on Friday.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Troy Dave said:


> Took Friday off and fished from 7 to 11am. Tried 3 spots and caught 16, lost 7. Most were 18 to 20" with only 1 short and one 16". The best day I've had all fall. Probably because I didn't want to keep any. Went up Sunday and water temp was up 5 degrees. Fished the same amount of time but hit 5 spots and caught 1 eye and one white bass. I also did not see any shad on Sunday, but say plenty on Friday.


Ya man,that's how it was for everyone I talked to Sunday as well... 3 of us put in 30+total man hours for two I caught in a 20 minute period.I seen plenty of shad in every spot I hit. But they were all up on the bank really tite.

Id bet money there's a decent bite today that will probably shut down the next couple days through this next warm spell...


----------



## 44magfan (Apr 14, 2007)

Wife and I fished Sunday from around noon till 6. Caught one short first five minutes and thought it was going to be good day. That was all we caught. Tried four different spots.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Not to switch subjects but is anyone catching any crappie with any consistency?


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Three of us fished approximately 8 hours from a boat today caught 2 catfish and 1 saugeye. Fished dream bridge the river, and several other areas on the lake. Seen several boats but only seen 2 saugeye netted.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

What were water Temps today I would bet it's 3 to 5 degrees warmer and will shut them down.. wind was blowing but in area that still has not produced like it should on a wind day like it was.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishslim said:


> What were water Temps today I would bet it's 3 to 5 degrees warmer and will shut them down.. wind was blowing but in area that still has not produced like it should on a wind day like it was.


Lololol record high of 80 today. Bet that really helps


----------



## ndcocherl (Mar 12, 2009)

Anyone trying tonight?


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

I do not know what the water temperature was I was in a friends boat and he does not know how to change his fish finder for temperature readings. I am not familiar with his fish finder and I did not want to mess with it. I would agree with you fishslim the water temps has risen.


----------



## joecool169 (Nov 2, 2016)

Wonder where I should try saugeye this coming weekend? Supposed to be really nice, have to fish.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Water was 56 on Sunday and after the last 3 days it must be in the low 60's. I think I'm going rabbit hunting Saturday.


----------



## nofish (Apr 13, 2004)

Trolled IL today from 2 to 7 PM, a bit windy as the windmills were a'spinnin. 4 keepers in the boat but nothing over 17 in. Big Rat L Traps skipping on the bottom were the ticket.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Water temp was 55 to 56 on Sunday. Managed 8 eyes and they were slow to catch. Looks like I'll put the boat up in another week, morning frosts are not far off and I hate to scrape the windshield. Six of us got 7 bunnies and missed about the same on Sat. Nice opening morning.


----------

